# GPO Software install



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

I'm trying to install the Microsoft Firewall client from a GPO.

The folder that the MSI file in has full control for everyone and the test client that I'm using can browse to the file.

However when it reboots and tries to install, event viewer flags up with

The install of application Microsoft Firewall Client from policy Install firewall client failed. The error was: The installation source for this product is not available. Verify that the source exists and you can access it.

I've tried adding the domain computers group and even the individual machine to the permissions but still doing it.

Can anyone advise please
Thanks


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Check your share permissions (this is separate from your file/folder) permissions to make sure Everyone, or Authenticated Users, has access to the share. You can access your share permissions by connecting to the server and opening up Properties of the share (not the full folder, but the share specifically).

\\share1\folder1\folder2 - you need the properties of the *share1* folder.

Once there, click on the "Sharing" tab, then the Permissions button.

If this doesn't resolve anything, what version of Windows Server and what version is the client?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What are you tring to push this installation to? You also need to use a UNC path and not the file system path to the MSI file.


----------

